# Part-Time maid in Marina wanted



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Am interested in hiring help to clean apartment and do some ironing, does anyone know what the best way is to go about this?

I would rather someone's maid part-time than go for an agency, not too comfortable with complete strangers, or never knowing who may turn up.

Is there anyone JBR/Marina who has a maid they could spare for 4 or 5 hours a week? What should I make sure is in place if I do find someone (NOC)?

Thanks for any help...I know it may seem lazy, but please keep any judgments to yourself.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please see the sticky thread entitled ' info to know- read before posting'.

It is illegal to employ someone else's part-time maid - see link to National column where this was answered yesterday. A list if agencies is shown in the sticky thread. I have used a few of them and they are fine.

The National Newspaper

-


----------

